# Crate Training Help, Please



## LoveTeddy (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm Pat and new to this website. I am the new mom to Teddy, who is a darling 6 months old boy. I live in Virginia and adopted Teddy from a reputable breeder in Denver who told me Teddy was Pish pad trained and had been crated during the day (while the breeder was at work). I've had Teddy for nearly two weeks and he's doing wonderfully in learning to go potty outside, as I prefer that he not go on Pish pads inside. The problem I'm having is, Teddy is going potty and poopies in his small crate...I've left him for two hours each for the past two days and both days when I came back home he had used the bathroom in his crate (on his bedding). How do I break him of this behavior? Prior to putting him in the crate, he had been on a long walk and did his business outside. He should be able to hold "it" for at least two to three hours at his age, or am I wrong? I thought dogs would not go potty where they sleep. Any helpful tips anyone can provide is appreciated. I've not owned a Maltese before....I previously was the mom to two Mini Schnauzers and neither ever went potty in their crates. I'm hoping that Teddy will begin to feel more secure when he begins to understand I'm returning to the house and not leaving for long periods of time. I am retired and he will only be crated when I have errands to run. I just don't know how to break him of the behavior he has learned with the previous owner. I understood before I adopted a Maltese they were a more difficult breed to potty train. Help, and thanks.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He should be able to "hold it" for a number of hours at 6 months of age. I suspect that the crate is too large. If they have too much space, they will still go potty.


----------



## LoveTeddy (Jan 24, 2011)

The crate is only 23 inches...for small breeds. I think the problem is the breeder put the Pish pad under the wire bottom of the crate, so that Teddy just learned to do his business through the wire bottom and onto the pad he didn't actually step or sleep on. If I'd known he was trained to go in his crate, I probably wouldn't have adopted him. I haven't given up hope, though, that this behavior will stop. I can't figure out if Teddy just gets so upset that he's been left alone in the house and that's why he's going in his crate. He's very smart. One of my neighbors said that once a dog learns to go in his crate, he/she will never learn otherwise. I hope my neighbor is wrong about this.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Right now i'm using a crate that's 18x12 to pad train my dogs. They pottied in their bigger crate and also would potty on any bedding left in it, so right now there is no bedding or blankets for them to potty on and it's working much better for their training.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

23 inches is lots of room. It should be small enough that the dog can just lay down comfortably, stand up, and turn around. I would remove all bedding for now. Your expectations are perfectly reasonable! It may just take some tweaking to get there.


----------



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

I ditto the above. I've had lots of success with crate training with my dogs and then one time one of my dogs just kept going to the bathroom in her crate. I was frustrated and then I took her to the vet and had her checked to make sure that there were no medical problems that she could not hold it. Once that was cleared, I kept using the "divider" that came with the crate and making her area smaller and smaller until she had no accidents. And, NO bedding during this time...they will just use it to pee on.

Also,make sure after her "long walks" that she has time to do her business before going into the crate. If she goes when she first is let out and then does her walk, then she may have to go again. 

You'll get there! Once they learn, it is the best ever.


----------



## LoveTeddy (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't thank all of you enough for the crate training tips and your encouragement. I will definitely remove the bedding because now that I think about it, Teddy might confuse the bedding with the pads. I will focus on the positive behaviors he has quickly picked up on and continue to work on the crate training. The funny thing is, he sleeps with me and luckily hasn't had one "accident" on the bed...he holds it from 11 p.m. until 7 a.m., which I think is terrific. Soooo, the only hiccup we are having is the crate and since I've had Teddy for only two weeks, I don't expect overnight success. Again, I appreciate your comments and advice...thanks so much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All good suggestions---don't give up on little Teddy yet!
One other idea is to be certain that he is on a schedule of eating so you know when to expect his poops and get him out then. If they get used to going out on schedule they don't want to go inside usually. 
Is Teddy neutered? I let Kitzel wear a belly band when we travel in the crate in the event I can't get him out in time---just for security, and also when I have females or males coming for a visit (so there is no temptation to mark). That has worked for me too. 
Dogs can be cross trained w/the pads & outside both---mine is--although he prefers to go outside. 
Best wishes to your new adoption---malts are special.


----------

